# دراعات كويتيه رخيصه رووووووووعه



## اشواق 123 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

من الساعه 8 صباحا الى 11 مساءا في حال الضروره نرجوا الأتصال
0096565078182
الدرزن 700 ريال شامل الشحن


----------

